# Raptors @ Nets, Jan. 9th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="546" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........7:30 EST, The Score_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0196.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/mandownmandown.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0423.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0321.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0256.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nets-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="540" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 35 -- 9 January 2007
Raptors (15-19) @ Nets (14-19)
_The Big Bosh Man is back and he's been putting a hurting on anyone who dares line up against him. Since their captain's return the Toronto Raptors are 2-1, picking up wins against the Atlanta Hawks and Washington Wizards. Their loss came against the red-hot Phoenix Suns who the Raptors (thankfully) won't play again this season. Next up for the Raps is a three-game Eastern Conference road trip beginning in East Rutherford, New Jersey. The rival Nets are one half game behind the Raptors for first in the Atlantic Division so the winner of this contest will be king of the hill for a day. The Nets are a shallow and wildly inconsistent team that has underachieved this season. Right now they are fighting through injuries and lackadaisical play, missing Nenad Krstic for the season, working through a lower body injury to Richard Jefferson, and dealing with the fair weather play of another important member of the team. The season series stands at one-a-piece with the home team winning every game thus far. The game tips-off at 7:30 PM on The Score and the Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

nice game thread


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Lmao.

A must win considering it's against an Atlantic opponent. Hopefully they can play as well as they did last game against the Wizards.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

That made me laugh. Nice.

Just made me laugh twice just thinking about it. Perfect.

This game is as important as they come and we're more than capable of winning it. We've got plenty of guys to throw at Vince and our frontcourt is simply MUCH better than theirs.

Bring on the Nets! Go Raptors!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't wait for this game. A huge chance for us to show the rest of the league what we're really made of. 

Joey Graham has been solid of late, hopefully he will be able to impress again off the bench. This time he'll have Jefferson covering him so it'll be a bit tougher than when he abused Wright. Nets have virtually no frontcourt so CB4 should have a huge game. I wouldn't be surprised if they try to go small and defend Chris with a quicker but smaller player. Mikki played out of this world against the Cavs, so we can't let someone like that become the hero tomorrow night.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Nets are starting to get there legs under them won't surprise me one bit if they won this one


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2007)

Joey G has been playing amazing of late and was clutch against the Wizards and Bosh will have a big game. I think Collins will be starting instead of Moore but who knows with him.

Hope it's a good game!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors have proven they can hang with the Nets this season, now it's all about execution. Let's get this win and give ourselves some breathing room in the division.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Bosh is gonna eat up there front line, if Vince is on though he will give us problems as usual. I can see the Raps pulling this one out though with the way they've been playing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that vince in the picture? bwahahahha

low blow though, lol


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

semi ot: but Am I the only one who notices Tsn new love affair with the Raps there pumping raps commercials like crazy


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Ew I just noticed they are starting Uncle Cliffy and Mikki "Railman" Moore at the 4 and 5. Worst front court in the league I'd have to say.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> semi ot: but Am I the only one who notices Tsn new love affair with the Raps there pumping raps commercials like crazy


i've noticed it too, but unfortuantly they still only give basketball 5 mins in sportscenter compared to the 45 they spend on hockey so thescore is still #1 to me


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

consider this game thread bookmarked. classic work mr.thief.

i don't see any reason why we don't take this game. i don't want to sound like a homer, but the NBA is starting to take notice of the Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome job with the game thread Speedy! :cheers:

Time for the Raps to break this "home team winning every game" thing!

*Let's Go Raptors!!!*


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a must win game. We need to avenge our opening night loss to the nets. One more thing, Mikki Moore had a career game against us last game, i hope we can keep him under 5 points to put his ego back down. 95-87 raps


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need to win this game and show that our win vs Washington wasn't a fluke and that we can hang with the best of them (NJ isn't necessarily the best of them, but losing to them def doesn't put us up there)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Can't wait to see what Joey can do against Vince in this game. I think Graham gives him trouble at both ends. He's had a few good games in a row and you know Sam will want him to put a hurting on VC.

Not going to be able to stay for the whole game. Weak.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

On the road will make things a little tougher but hopefully the team goes after NJ's frontcourt early and often. A couple of quick fouls on Cliffy and things get that much worse for NJ (especially on D).

Big game though, the Atlantic lead is up for grabs tonight!


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

hehe nice one lol , i think it will be a tight game we can win this one , with AP on the lineup i don't think vc will go wild on us this year , if bosh will play well and the team will continue to play team basketball we can win this game , it's gonna be close thats for sure.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I hope Parker will give Vince a hard time to start the game...also AP has been a bigger threat on offence, and we know Vince can be a little slack on "D" at times.

If we can keep the Nets role players from going off (Moore, Marcus Williams, Nachbar) we should be able to sratch out a "W"


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Dunk It On Beyonce!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

:lol: ..........classic speedy!!!!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Carter will be eager (ego) to prove that Parker can't shut him down. Can't let Vince get rolling.

Bosh should be thinking 20 rebounds. Cliff & Mikki aren't bad defensively, but they are a terrible tandem for rebounding.

They will probably try to post up Kidd on Ford. Raps need to have a strategy, but its very tough to double Kidd and not get burned... I would rotate so that Ford plays every minute that Kidd is on the bench, and maximize Calderon's minutes against Kidd.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Moore has played better of late. Gotta get him and Cliffy in foul trouble early. My god, we have a huge advantage inside. Name someone in our frontcourt that you would be willing to give up for Moore or Cliffy.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

heard garbajosa missed practice yesterday with the flu.

feels like we play the wince every week. personally, while i haven't seen much of him this year, i think he's just getting in rhythm to drop an injury bomb on the unsuspecting nets. but we'll see.

i hope chris can keep up his high level of play for this one. and i wouldn't mind seeing fred get some burn.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, for everyone's information, the Carter picture isn't a joke. Everyone else sat still for their headshots. When Vince got his taken he said the flash was too bright, then he lost his contact, and eventually spent five or six minutes curled up on the floor for no apparent reason while everyone else rolled their eyes and Rasheed Wallace did that 'shoveling' motion with his arms.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Also, for everyone's information, the Carter picture isn't a joke. Everyone else sat still for their headshots. When Vince got his taken he said the flash was too bright, then he lost his contact, and eventually spent five or six minutes curled up on the floor for no apparent reason while everyone else rolled their eyes and Rasheed Wallace did that 'shoveling' motion with his arms.





lol, speedy is a comic now?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Big, BIG game this one. 

Key to winning - Drving to their inside, they have no interior defense (esp if we have Bargs on to draw out the bigs)
- making some defensive stops because we got offense locked down for this game 
- Bosh will be a monster..booked

Great game thread Speedy 

Porn

ps.. they have no boone neither


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys wouldn't laugh at that picture if Vince Carter scorers more then 30 points and the Nets win by a game winning shot by Vince.

Anyways hopefully the Raptors can win this game, it's possible because the Nets have been struggling this year, and their not the same team has they were last season. Hopefully everyone can keep up there good play, because we will need everyone to step up.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ka-Bosh said:


> You guys wouldn't laugh at that picture if Vince Carter scorers more then 30 points and the Nets win by a game winning shot by Vince.
> 
> Anyways hopefully the Raptors can win this game, it's possible because the Nets have been struggling this year, and their not the same team has they were last season. Hopefully everyone can keep up there good play, because we will need everyone to step up.


I'd still be laughing.

Whatever Vince does in the future nothing changes the past.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lmao, nice game thread...

Meh, hopefully the Raps keep up the momentum that they built up during the Wizards game. The Raps gotta take this game and break away from everyone else in the Atlantic. Should be an interesting game...

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

My co-workers just gave me a strange look after I broke out laughing at the game thread pictures. Wince!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ka-Bosh said:


> You guys wouldn't laugh at that picture if Vince Carter scorers more then 30 points and the Nets win by a game winning shot by Vince.


He's done it before. And I am still LMAO


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i also heard that CB4 and TJ left practice early because of pain, dont know much more then that. Hopefully its nothing serious


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

8-0 nets, raptors ain't draining thier shotts.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raptors shooting 0-7 from the field.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Just what the hell is going on? The whole team has completely ZERO energy at all...And what is with Ford? Is he feeling the injury again? He is doing absolutely nothing right now....


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Still no energy at all..The whole team except Calderon just doesn't seem to be interested....


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

What the heck is this? Down by 15 points (according to Courtside Live)!?!?! Come on!


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

The team is sleepwalking, no one excepet Calderon go to the basket and they couldn't hit their jumpers....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ARGH! HORRIBLE start to this game to make me pay for my "we're good" thread.

make some shots and get to the hoop.

mo draws Vince's second foul.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

atta boy jose. way to attack.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Okay, now I see why the nets suck...They start off with 15-0 lead, and they immediately give up a 19-9 run lol....Well Calderon is again our savior, as usual, he brings great energy off the bench


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

jefferson doesn't finish so strong these days does he?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Now this is raptor basketabll, 5 point lead over nets


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I really want the Raps to be .500 & the Nets are awful to watch, unless Kidd throws one off the glass without looking!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow....what a dime by Kidd!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Bargnani on fire from the arc


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

did anybody just notice Bosh grab his knee right before the camera cut away to halftime?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

One of the crazier first halves we've seen in a while, no doubt.

Looks good on the Raptors to come back from the early deficit. Jose and Andrea are on fire. So is Vince.

Expect a wild second half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm shocked the Nets didn't get a defensive three-second early on. They are clogging the lane with Collins and Moore.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Just something to be aware of; Jose was credited with a 3 pointer that was clearly not. I rewound and he was inside the line.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Injuries are really getting to Bosh and Ford...Both of them just seem very slow and awkward out there....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Raps not aggresive enough out there....nice move by carter on Rash


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Bosh and Ford really should sit...They are way not at 100%...not even 50% it looks like....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

are the Raps serious w/ this defensive effort?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Ford...I know he is banged up and he can't drive now...But still, he is just taking bad shot...He takes a contested jumper when he went 0-6?....


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Jones just has no confidence in his shots right now...Why would Sam uses him in this crucial game in stead of Joey, who played alright....


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Now we need a miracle to win...We start off the game with no energy, and we finish it off with none....I think Sam made a big mistake in keeping Ford and Bosh in the game when they are mightily struggling....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****ing ridiculous... the Raptors just burying themselves with every play they take off, both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wait, how was that not continuation for the Bosh shot? Whatever, he makes two anyway.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bosh to Bargnani! That's how it's done!


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

what a ****ing poor profrmence by the raptors abousltly crap energy just nothnig wtf is this? the team just didn't show up for 3 ****ing querters i'm pissed off by this ****.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors finally look like they're playing the game right, good defense, patience on offense... but the Nets call time out.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

And as Carter left game Raptors cut lead to 8....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

My biggest beef with this game is how we're getting outrebounded by a team with horrendous size like Jersey. Bosh only has 5 boards, and 3 of them came in this quarter.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nachbar misses the wide open three, we caught a break. And then Jose does exactly what we don't want, a shot early in the clock. Now Kidd makes a 3. Game over.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Stupid 3 by Peterson. Raps giving away the game again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And a wide open dunk for the Nets.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

That is about it...Raptors deserve this loss...No defensive intensity, no offensive ball movement, and overall no energy except a few sparks at times...They don't want this win and they don't care, plain and simple.


----------



## TgK (Aug 20, 2005)

kindred said:


> That is about it...Raptors deserve this loss...No defensive intensity, no offensive ball movement, and overall no energy except a few sparks at times...They don't want this win and they don't care, plain and simple.


sad but true.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

VINCE IS INJURED!!!! I don't care if the Raptors lose anymore, as long as that ****bucket doesn't get up I'm straight!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

He seemed to be smiling shortly after...quick recovery.


----------



## hellrell (Jan 23, 2006)

man i still dont understand why mitchell changed the lineup comin out of half time... that second unit is what got us the lead going into the half they deserve the playing time 
the way i see it if you're not ready to make plays sit ur *** on the bench and let the ones who are play i dont care if its the startin pg or franchise player .. you play to win not get frigin embarrassed like they have been today
and did anyone else notice how there were NO REBOUNDERS IN THE 3RD PERIOD .. holy **** every shot was a jump shot with NOBODY IN THE FREAKIN PAINT
they look like a team comin out of the dleague today than anythin else 2 thumbs way down for the raps...

on the bright side milwuakee is without redd charlie and possible mo.. so hopefully raps learend somethin today and can take advantage


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Terrible game by tj ford and the starters.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow horrible game by the raps we deserve to lose this. Ford struggled big time. Have to give credit to the nets on defending Bosh.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

My boy VC did excellent tonight - raps were horrible with the exception of Calderon and Bargnani.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

other than Calderon, and maybe Mo a couple of times, we had no one consistently take it to the net...

and when we did and there was contact, the refs gave the call to the Nets since the Raps didnt do it enough from the start....

gotta rebound tomorrow...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm a little confused as to what happened with our starters. Not too often you'll see Bosh and Ford simultaneously have bad games.

Credit to Collins and Moore, though. They shut Bosh down, hurting or not. I think they probably fouled him a lot more than was called, and they camped in the paint without punishment, but at the end of the night they did what had to be done to keep him from taking over the game. In a way it has become one of Bosh's few weaknesses--he doesn't seem to play as well against the Nets for some reason.

Sticking with the starters, I thought Ford was pretty bad tonight, but at the same time we weren't giving him options. Bosh him and both took three pointers, something we really don't want to see when we are struggling, along with contested late-clock jump shots, etc..

We basically had two players put together good games in Calderon and Bargnani. Both were electric. Hope to see more of that from them in the future.

Also, a note on Carter. I thought we did a better job defending him in the second half and when things started to get more difficult for him he folded. Maybe if the game was a little closer that wouldn't have been the case. I'm sure we're going to have a couple people come in here and try to rub his 32-point effort in, but frankly he demonstrated why some Raptors fans still like him but most are glad to be separated.

And Dr. House was on vicodin the entire time, lol! I didn't see that coming. The game might've been unwatchable but House delivers every week. Makes House calls. I'm trademarking that.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Actually, Garbo was pretty good, too. Should add that.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

I still don't get why Sam put Fred Jones in the 3rd when we are falling behind instead of Joey who played all right...Putting in Jones who hasn't played much for the past couple of games during crucial times is no way the right decision........


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

-vc had his game face on 
-starters terrible 
-no energy
-good D by the nets guarding Bosh
-Bargnani played good
-Calderon played good
-out rebounded
-a lot of turnovers
-a lot of outside jumpers
-nets adjusted thier D in the second half

deserving loss to a team we should've beaten


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Bosh and TJ sucked. worst performance by them. why against the nets? ****.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Vince was tipped off about this game thread! lol JK. man I just looked at the box score and TJ had 0 points and Bosh was not dominant at all. Bad loss for the Raps.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> VINCE IS INJURED!!!! I don't care if the Raptors lose anymore, as long as that ****bucket doesn't get up I'm straight!


:yay: 

He got up, dont get your hope so high.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

:worthy: Speedy: "Bosh him and both took three pointers"

Bargnani leads the team in scoring for the first time in his career.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Bargnani leads the team in scoring for the first time in his career.


For the 2nd. The first time was againt Orlando (23 pts on 5/8 from 3)...


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

kindred said:


> I still don't get why Sam put Fred Jones in the 3rd when we are falling behind instead of Joey who played all right...Putting in Jones who hasn't played much for the past couple of games during crucial times is no way the right decision........


No line-up combination was working so he figured to throw in Jones to change everything up. Jones is supposed to be an energy guy who attacks the rim and that is what we wanted.
Bosh was out for too long of the game and when he came in during the 2nd and 3rd quarter, the team hardly looked for him. That aspect of our offensive game only came about during the fourth quarter which resulted in our little 7-0 run that got us down to 8. Then Calderon went down the floor and threw up a jumpshot, which is fine becaue he was hitting it all game, but I'd wished he'd given Bosh a touch to see if he can draw the foul and stop the clock.
Bad game to watch either than that awesome 35-11 run or something to take the lead during the first half.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> did anybody just notice Bosh grab his knee right before the camera cut away to halftime?


I guess I'am the only one who noticed


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

loved every second of it. love how we say all the right things leading up to the tip and promptly put a stinker out on the floor.

people can complain about this game forever, and that's fine, but i'm thinking more in terms of the big picture: this happens way too regularly for me. it's a new team, a young team with new players, etc., etc, etc., but this seems to have become a disease for us.

name me the last time the mavericks or spurs or pistons or suns or lakers came out after speaking all day about the importance of the game and fell behind 15-0. the fact that our players chimed in endlessly about the good health of our team ("finally") only pours salt on the wound. i don't care how young you are: to play that poorly (versus a team that didn't look particularly hungry themselves... imagine what would've happened had the raps faced a real tiger last night) is a major concern for me. the loss itself isn't important, it's the way we lost that worries me since we've seen it all before (and recently).

wake me up when this team learns that they have to play at full tilt for every game in order to have a strong record. as it stands, the players can accept all the good publicity they want from the wolves who are just priming them for dinner; in my world the team's still 15-20 and not very good.

peace


----------

